# Metal Matic P-200 reloader



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

Hello, 
I made a post over on HK Pro and posted a bunch of pics. Any feedback would be appreciated. 
HKPRO Forums


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

Ttt...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have no need or desire to register on HK Pro so will pass. If you want us to see your post you might publish it here.

Enjoy :mrgreen:


----------

